# Puppy limping, Pano?



## Woofers (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a 6 mos. old male Goldendoodle who is 55 lbs. and already larger than the sire & dam. He is from a litter that I produced and was fed Orijen puppy for the first few months, then became quite a picky eater and I switched to Evo Red Meat, with some Breeder's Choice Active Care mixed in. We exercise off leash in the open prairies of Joint Base Lewis McChord 5-7 days per week (before limping started). He is limping on his front left leg. It is intermittent. He still wants to play and does not show outward signs of pain. I suspect pano and from what I have read online so far, the info on this link makes the most sense: Leerburg | Panosteitis or PANO. I am looking for input and advice. Any suggestions of reliable info online is much appreciated.

Thanks!
Lyn


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Has the puppy been examined by a vet?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Unfortunately because there are so many factors involved, including some that could be unknown (possible trauma that wasn't witnessed?) I think a vet check is in order. 
I wish I had better advice to offer, but please... keep up posted, and good luck!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Pano usually moves from leg to leg. However, if your dog grew that fast it would make him a good candidate for Pano. It sounds like he has been fed too much nutrition which is a cause of Pano. I would wait a few days before taking him to the vet and see if it moves from leg to leg. It could very well just be a strain or spain that will heal by itself in a couple of days. I wouldn't exercise him for the next few days either. Are his joints swollen? Particularly the joints in the lower legs. Pano usually causes joints to swell.


----------



## Woofers (Nov 14, 2010)

We have not gone to the vet yet, but I probably will. I need to get educated first, so that I ask the right questions and don't get lured into unnecessary tests and expenses. He does seem better when he is rested and we back off exercise. Skipping the walk is easy, it's keeping him separated from his rowdy playmates that is a chore. I will keep you posted and thank you!


----------



## Woofers (Nov 14, 2010)

Will you please elaborate on too much nutrition. I still have a lot to learn! 
It is possible, he has a sprain or strain. My daughter just told me he was jumping over her 3 foot high steps onto concrete the day before he started limping.......ouch!




RawFedDogs said:


> Pano usually moves from leg to leg. However, if your dog grew that fast it would make him a good candidate for Pano. It sounds like he has been fed too much nutrition which is a cause of Pano. I would wait a few days before taking him to the vet and see if it moves from leg to leg. It could very well just be a strain or spain that will heal by itself in a couple of days. I wouldn't exercise him for the next few days either. Are his joints swollen? Particularly the joints in the lower legs. Pano usually causes joints to swell.


----------

